# Got spare wheel under my van



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I am not happy wit no having a spare wheel so got one for the van . It is coachbuilt with garage so put it in the garage .
Took up too much room and the weight of the thing behind my rear axle was doing me no payload favors Even if I was happy aft or fear axle I could not bolt spare wheel hanger to bottom of van as Chausson have brought venting through floor wheel would go.

Hanger bought I set about putting it as far forward as it would go. Not much choice as only one position it would fit , just behind centro line between axles. 

Also went through MOT with it on so tester must have been happy with it 

LT Man


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

My spare wheel is also slung underneath. I have to regularly lower it and raise it as if left too long the winding mechanism tends to stick. I also carry a short length of bar so I can drag it out from under as it is wound down , otherwise it is a crawl under to get at it. Just trying to keep ahead of things in the hopefully rare event that I may have to use it.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for Tip 
I was going to grease the wire once a year, hope that enough 
Was also thinking of a wheel retrieval method as you say without going potholing under van. 
Started off with a board on castors but would not work off road so now at a section of carpet but that might change yet .
Anybody got any good methods without having to carry any bulky / heavy items ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought the red strap was for dragging it out when needed, but good luck pushing the damaged wheel/tyre back under again.

Unless you told the MOT tester you had fitted it, it wouldn't warrant a look at.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

LT Man said:


> Thanks for Tip
> I was going to grease the wire once a year, hope that enough
> Was also thinking of a wheel retrieval method as you say without going potholing under van.
> Started off with a board on castors but would not work off road so now at a section of carpet but that might change yet .
> Anybody got any good methods without having to carry any bulky / heavy items ?


Looks to me as though you have used the standard Ducato hanger assembly as the basis of your fitting!
If that is the case Fiat advise against greasing the cable as it damages the plastic components of the lifter assembly.

Should have said, neat job and nicely fitted, mechanical engineer by any chance?

.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I thought the red strap was for dragging it out when needed, but good luck pushing the damaged wheel/tyre back under again.


Putting the wheel back under is fairly easy as long as you wind out enough cable. You can push the wheel part way under and then when you wind in the cable it will drag the wheel back into place.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks John I will not grease it then , just check if it works once or poss. twice a year.

I am a joiner but coming from a ship building back ground we worked with metal and wood .

The red ratchet strap is just belt and braces as it holds the wheel in position should the hanger fail for any reason.
I never thought of using i to move the wheel if needed . problem solved thanks Kev


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A square of corrugated plastic sheeting (Like estate Agents use for their "For Sale" boards :wink2::wink2 is a handy bit of kit to carry in the garage. Takes up no room, weighs nothing yet has numerous uses !! and, most importantly, slides easily on grass, tarmac, gravel etc, especially if a spare wheel is sat on it !!!

Andy


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Perfect Andy... Your tip that is , as I do not know if you are perfect or not.

Anyway house going up for sale for one day till i get the sign wink wink 

Yep will slip in garage and not even take up any room . Great idea.


----------



## Chasn2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

Where did you get the spare wheel carrier?


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Loads on Ebay Here is one for example https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Drop...541053?hash=item3b100fcb7d:g:Q7sAAOSwm8NbDF0s

Sometimes you can get the carrier and wheel together

LT Man


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice job , but since you had an MOT that van must be at least three years old, so how do you keep it so clean under there , it's like new.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Chasn2017 said:


> Where did you get the spare wheel carrier?


If interested I have one for sale at very reasonable price, (new and unused).

.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Gretchibald said:


> Nice job , but since you had an MOT that van must be at least three years old, so how do you keep it so clean under there , it's like new.


Answer it is now 8 years old and it is so clean as I am not retired .
It has just clocked 19 K so that is why .
Mind you Ibought it two years ago with 9k on it and will put another 3500 miles on it next month
When I get back will roll it on to its roof and power wash the underside from my upstairs window again.

Pity the roof is badly scratched

Lt man


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, now our house is sold I think I might have a source for said plastic sign, we've paid enough for it


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hmm, now our house is sold I think I might have a source for said plastic sign, we've paid enough for it


Explanation please, I don't understand your post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Read post #8 Drew


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Phatdoave (Jun 22, 2020)

Probably way off here as I'm 2 years late, don't suppose you still have spare whell acrrier kit do you? I have a tag axle franki and would like to undersling the wheel, cheers. Ben


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a lad on Motorhomefun who used to make spare wheel carriers to fit the chassis, Techno100.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> There is a lad on Motorhomefun who used to make spare wheel carriers to fit the chassis, Techno100.


Excellent advice from him in the past - he used to be a member here too but sadly left.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Phatdoave said:


> Probably way off here as I'm 2 years late, don't suppose you still have spare whell acrrier kit do you? I have a tag axle franki and would like to undersling the wheel, cheers. Ben


Is your van fitted with Alko chassis and 16" wheels? 
If it is and you are interested I have the adapter to fit between the chassis rails and a carrier for 16" wheels (different to 15" ones), for sale

One possible problem, it and I am in North West France, if that's no problem contact me via PM.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine is long gone now but is it might be like this?

Ray.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow I put this post up in 2077 (3 years ago ) 
Time flies when your havin fun.

Anyway loads on Ebay here is an example but loads more

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUC...344494?hash=item4b8163bcee:g:bu0AAOSwkjZc1fjz

Good luck with your project . Depending on axle weights you might want to do as i did and keep as far forward as poss.
LT Man


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Ahh Tag so position mat not be an issue.

LT Man


----------



## Phatdoave (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi Thanks for posts, I have purchased a 2020 winch and will attempt a bracket as others have on here, will have as forward as I can in attempt to put some mass near the driving wheels.


----------



## VXman (Apr 19, 2021)

A little bit of a thread resurrection but I have just bought the above wheel carrier. I think it should be a straight fit as mine is a new van?

The unit I bought off ebay has no bolts. Does anyone know what size bolts are needed for the various bits.

Also, how does the section below (pic) attach to the actual wheel. I have been told you thread it through the centre hole in the wheel but I cannot see that happening. Is there something to do at that point?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hallo VXman, and welcome to the forum.

I've no idea how that would work - my spare wheel is in the garage - but hopefully someone can help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A picture paints a farsand worms


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How very clever! Would that be as safe as some sort of cage to hold the wheel in place? It would certainly save a bit of weight I imagine.

I wonder can these be retrofitted to a fiat alko chassis?


----------

